# بعض اعطال جهاز التليفزيون الملون



## sayed_ragab (8 فبراير 2009)

اقدم لكم بعض اعطال مرت على وتم اصلاحها:75:
وارجو من اللة ان تنال اعجاب الجميع وشكرا:77:


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 فبراير 2009)

*جهاز سامسونج موديل cs3839z*

مظهر العطل اضاءة لمبة البيان برتقالى بدلا من احمر وبقياس خرج البور وجد ان خارج 220 فولت بدلا من 110 فولت ولا يوجد اى خرج اخر 
يتم تغير مكثف فى دائراة البور ورقمة بالدائرة c851 وقيمتة 22 ميكرو 50 فولت واشتغل الجهاز تمام :75:


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 فبراير 2009)

*عطل شائع فى جهاز شارب القديمc1405solna*

جهاز شارب القديم بالريموت 8 قنوات
عند فتح الجهاز يعمل ( Stand By)
يتم تغير مكثف رقمة C512 قيمتة 47 ميكرو 100 فولت :75:

جهاز جروندج 20 بوصة 
عطل مرئيات شاشة مضيئة مع ظهور خطوط على الشاشة 
وعند قياس جهود الكاثوادت الجهود الثلاثة صفر مع وجود صوت بالجهاز
تم تغير ايسى فى كارت الفيديو ( سوكت الشاشة) 
TEA5101B
MJE350
F422
ومقاومة 5K3W
واشتغل الجهاز 
:75:


----------



## sayed_ragab (11 فبراير 2009)

*تابع اعطال سامسونج*

الشاشة غير مضيئة مع (وجود صوت) (وجهد عالي) (وإنارة الفتيلة)
الإصـــــــــــــــــلاح 
يتم قياس جهد الشبكة الساترة 
بعد ذلك يقاس جهود الكاثودات الثلاث 
نلاحظ إرتفاعها جميعاً عن 160 فولت وهنا يثبت العطل في المرئيات وحيث إننا نتحدث هنا عن العطل الشائع فعادة ما يكون تلف في الترانزستور يكون إخراج المرئياتq201) open )فنزيد جهد مجمعة ليصل إلي مشعات مكبرات اللون الثلاث ليعطلهم جميعاً ثم راجع أعطال المرئيات :75:


----------



## sayed_ragab (16 فبراير 2009)

*14k3xel*

بعض اجزاء دائرة بور توشيبا
( STR G5653 )​ 
750 اوم R876
R877*0.33
R875*0.33
R860*100K
R880*5.6K
R864*4.7 
R861*560K​ 
C864 *100uf 50v:73:​


----------



## قندس (18 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك معلومات مفيدة و شكرا الك


----------



## sayed_ragab (19 فبراير 2009)

*بديل دائرة بور تليفزيون*

هذة الدائرة موجودة بالاسواق وهي تعمل كبديل لدائر البور اى نوع تليفزيون:73:


----------



## sayed_ragab (20 فبراير 2009)

*سامسونج cw3250 fq*

خط أفقى لامع وباقى الشاشة أسود . يوجدصوت.
الإصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 
العطل فى مرحلة الرأسى 
1- حقن بطرف الهوائى على طرف 7 المتكاملة الإخراج
الرأسى (ic301) (an5512 )
وقبل ذلك التأكد من وضع سليم( service swich ) إن كان يوجد فرد أعتبرت المتكاملة سليمة .
و العطل فى الجزء الآخر وأن كان لم يكن هناك فرد تقاس الجهود عليها أولا لتحديد السبب
هل هى فى المتكاملة أم الجهد المغذى لها وخاصة أرجل 4-9 من أشهر القطع المسببة هى التى تكمل دائرة الإنحراف الرأسى وهى المكثف c536 
وأيضا له دورة فى العطل الجزئى أى إرتفاع رأسى غير كامل وأيضا من مسببات العطل الكلى المقاومةr310(2-7أوم) وشرخ فى الشاسية من أهم القطع التى تسبب الأعطال .
-ثم المتكاملة وأخيرا باقى قطع مرحلة الإخراج الرأس .
-أما إذا كان هناك فرد نعود إلى الجزء الأول من مراحل الرأس داخل المتكاملة ic501 (ka2154)وتقاس الجهود أولا يدا من طرف 24 حتى طرف29 والأكثر الأهمية فى القطع هو مفتاح التثبيت الرأسى vr301 الذى عن طريق جهد تغذية المذبذب-ومفتاحv.hight vr302
ثم المتكاملة وباقى القطع معطيا أولوية للمكثفات الكيميائية طبعا .
والقاعدة تقول إذا ساورك الشك في أي مكثف لا تقم بقياسه ولكن لا بد أن تغيره ..:73:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (22 فبراير 2009)

*كيفية تشخيص وتحديد الأعطال في الدوائر الالكتروني*






تتعرض الدوائر الإلكترونية أثناء عملها فى الأجهزة المختلفة إلى العديد من العوامل التى قد تؤثر على أدائها أو تتسبب فى ظهور الأعطال بها من أمثلة هذه العوامل نجد : 


1- الحرارة 

والتى تنشأ أثناء عمل الدوائر الإلكترونية وذلك نتيجة فقد بعض الطاقة الكهربية فى مكوناتها المختلفة يتسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة بعض العناصر الإلكترونية (مثل الثنائيات شبه الموصلة والترانزيستورات وبعض الدوائر المتكاملة) فى تلف أجزائها الداخلية كذلك يتسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى فك بعض اللحامات الخاصة بالدوائر المطبوعة مما يؤدى إلى حدوث قطع فى مسارات الإشارات أو فى عدم وصول جهود التغذية بالتيار المستمر إلى أطراف وعناصر الدوائر الإلكترونية وبالتالى تعطلها عن العمل. 
ولهذا يجب توفير مصدر جيد للتهوية يعمل على تشتيت الحرارة الناشئة أثناء تشغيل الدوائر الإلكترونية وعدم تراكمها مع زمن التشغيل

2- الارتفاع والانخفاض المفاجىء فى التيار الكهربي 

حيث يؤدى بدوره إلى تغير مفاجىء فى تيار وجهد التغذية مما قد يؤدى تلف بعض مكونات الدوائر الإلكترونية ولهذا يجب الإستعانة بمنظمات التيار الكهربى Stabilizers بهدف حماية الأجهزة علاوة على الإستعانة بوحدات التغذية والتى تحتوى على منظمات الجهد والتيار بهدف ضمان استقرار وثبات نقط تشغيل الدوائر وعناصرها الإلكترونية عند القيم التى صممت عليها. 

3- المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية 

والتى تنشأ عند وجود الدوائر الإلكترونية بجوار أجهزة أخرى تنبعث منها مجالات كهربية أو مغناطيسية حيث تؤثر هذه المجالات على عمل مكونات الدوائر المختلفة ولهذا يجب حماية الدوائر الإلكترونية بوضعها داخل أوعية معدنية متصلة بالأرضي وبالتالي التخلص من تأثيرات هذه المجالات. 

4- تأكل موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة Printed Circuit 

وكذلك تأكل أطراف أسلاك توصيل الدوائر وذلك بفعل المؤثرات الجوية والتفاعلات الكميائية حيث تتأكل هذه الموصلات المعدنية أو تتكون طبقات من الأكسيد على أطرافها وبالتالى تصبح غير موصلة للإشارات فيحدث قطع فى مسارات الإشارة أو عدم وصول تيار التغذية إلى العناصر المختلفة ولهذا يجب طلاء موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة وكذلك أطراف التوصيل بمواد حافظة لحمايتها ضد المؤثرات الجوية. 

وكما نرى فأن أسباب الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية كثيرة ومتعدده من ناحية أخرى توجد هناك عدة طرق يمكن بها حماية أجزاء الدوائر من التلف إلا أن هذه الطرق تكون مكلفة الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى إرتفاع تكلفة الأجهزة الإلكترونية وبالتالى عدم إنتشار أو شيوع استخدامها على نطاق واسع. 

من الناحية العملية تحاول الشركات الصناعية تحقيق قدر من الموائمة بين إنتاج دوائر إلكترونية بها سبل الحماية التلقائية لها وبين التكلفة النهائية لمنتجاتها فى الأسواق المنافسة وهذا فى حد ذاته يلقى الضوء على أسباب أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية يتمثل فى عدم وجود نظم حماية تلقائية Protection لأجزائها المختلفة مثال : 

1- نظم الحماية ضد زيادة الحمل OverLoad Protection 
2- نظم الحماية ضد الصدمات Mechanical Protection 
3- نظم الحماية ضد سوء الإستخدام Misuse Protection 

مبادىء تشخيص الأعطال في الدوائر الإلكترونية 

تعتمد عملية تشخيص الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية على عدد من خطوات التفكير المنطقى تتطلب فهم لنظرية وطريقة عمل كل دائرة على حدة ألا أن هناك بعض الأسس الثابتة والتى يمكن الإستعانة بها عند تشخيص الأعطال فى عدد كبير من الدوائر وكما نرى فإن بعض أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية تنشأ نتيجة لعدم توصيلها أو تشغيلها بالطريقة الصحيحة . فى هذه الحالة يجب مراجعة بعض التوصيلات فى الدائرة والتأكد من توصيل مصادر التغذية وبالقيمة والقطبية الصحيحة . أما إذا تبين لنا وجود عطلا حقيقيا بالدائرة فعلينا أن نلقى نظرة فاحصة وشاملة على عناصر الدائرة بهدف اكتشاف أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى حيث يساعد هذا كثيرا فى سرعة تتبع الأعطال أما إذا لم نجد أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى فى هذه الحالة نبدأ باستخدام أجهزة القياس المناسبة لتتبع العطل . 


عند اكتشاف بعض العناصر فى الدوائر الإلكترونية يتعين علينا عدم الاكتفاء باستبدال هذه العناصر بأخرى جديدة بل يجب التعرف على الأسباب المحتملة التى قد أدت إلى تلفها

وبصفة عامة يمكن تقسيم أسباب تلف العناصر الإلكترونية كما يلى : 

1- أسباب داخلية : 
تتعلق بجودة تصنيع العنصر ذاته وبالتالي قدرته على الاستمرار فى أداء وظائفه لفترة زمنية لا تقل عن عمره النظري أو الإفتراضى. 

2- أسباب خارجية : 
تتمثل فى مجموعة الدوائر المساعدة والمحيطة بالعنصر والتي تقوم بتحديد قيم الجهد وشكل التيارات الواصلة إلى هذا العنصر وبالتالى تحديد نقطة تشغيله كما وردت فى التصميم النظرى لهذه الدائرة. 

وكما نرى فإن من أسس الصيانة والإصلاح بالنسبة للدوائر الإلكترونية هو ضرورة تتبع ومعرفة الأسباب المحتملة لتلف العناصر الإلكترونية. 

1- المقاومة الكربونية Carbon resistance 

عند مرور تيار كبير فى المقاومة الكربونية بحيث يتعدى قيمة القدرة المقننة Rating Power لعملها فإن المقاومة تحترق ويظهر هذا عليها بوضوح. 
فى هذه الحالة وقبل تغيير المقاومة بأخرى لها نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة القدرة يجب التأكد من عدم وجود قصر ShortCircuit بين طرف دخول التيار إلى هذه المقاومة وبين الأرضي ويتم ذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع الأوم. 

2- مكثفات الربط Coupling Capacitor

عادة يكون تلف مكثفات الربط نتيجة عملها لمدة طويلة وتأثرها بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وفى هذه الحالة يكتفى بتغير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة. 

3- المكثف الكميائى Chemical Capacitor

تأثر المكثفات الكيميائية بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكذلك بارتفاع قيمة الجهد الواصل إليها . فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة جهد التشغيل والذي نجده مدون على جسم المكثف ثم يتم قياس قيمة الجهد الواصل إليه أثناء التشغيل وذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع قياس الجهد المستمر DC واختيار مقاس الجهد المناسب. 

4- ثنائي شبه الموصل لتوحيد التيار Semi-Conductor Rectification Diode 

يحدث تلف ثنائيات شبه الموصل عند مرور تيار كبير بها يتعدى القيمة المقننة لتشغيلها . فى هذه الحالة يتم فك الثنائيات من الدائرة المطبوعة ثم التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين أصراف خرجها (الموجودة على الدئرة المطبوعة) وبين الأرضى . فإذا تأكدنا من عدم وجود قصر يتم تركيب ثنائيات جديدة لها نفس الأرقام أو أرقام بديلة ثم نقوم بقياس جهد خرج الثنائيات أثناء عملها والتأكد من تطابقه مع القيمة المدونة على الدائرة النظرية. 

5- ثنائى زنر Zener Diode 

يحدث تلف الزينر عند زيادة الجهد الواصل إليه عن القيمة المسموح بها فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير الزينر بأخر له نفس الرقم ثم التأكد من أن الجهد الواصل إليه يقع فى حدود القيمة المسموح بها. 

6- محول خفض أو رفع التيار 

تتأثر المحولات الكهربية بارتفاع درجة حرارتها أثناء التشغيل مما يؤدى إلى تلف عازل الملفات بها وبالتالى حدوث قصر بين ملفاتها. من ناحية أخرى عند حدوث ارتفاع مفاجىء فى جهد مصدر التيار الكهربى فإن هذا قد يؤدى إلى إنصهار وبالتالى قطع فى إحدى ملفات الملف الإبتدائى الواصل إلى المنبع فى هذه الحالة يتعين : 

* فصل دخل المحول عن التيار الكهربى. 
* فصل خرج المحول عن دائرة التوحيد. 
* قياس قيم مقاومات الملف الإبتدائى وكذلك الملفات الثانوية فإذا تبين وجود قصر Short أو قطع Open فى إحدى الملفات يتم تغيير المحول بأخر له نفس الجهد والتيار المقننة وذلك بعد إجراء الخطوات التالية : 

- قياس جهد المنبع والتأكد من أن قيمته تقع فى الحدود المسموحة. 
- التأكد من عدم تلف ثنائيات (أو قنطرة) التوحيد . 
- التأكد من عدم تلف مكثف التنعيم الكيميائي. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين طرف خرج الجهد المستمر وبين الأرضي. 

7- الترانزستور 

يحدث تلف الترانزستور إما بسبب العوامل الداخلية التى ذكرناها من قبل أو نتيجة لاختلال فى جهود الانحياز الواصلة إليه عن طريق المقاومات المتصلة به.كذلك نجد أن حدوث قصر فى دائرة حمل الترانزستور تؤدى أيضا لتلفة فى هذه الحالة يجب فك أطراف الترانزستور وقياس المقاومة بين أطرافه باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر حيث يجب أن تتطابق هذه القياسات مع قياسات الثنائيات الموضحة فى الشكل . فإذا تأكدنا من تلف الترانزستور فيجب التأكد أولا من سلامة عناصر دائرة الإنحياز الخاصة بهذا الترانزستور المستبدل له نفس الرقم أو الرقم البديل. 

8- الدوائر المتكاملة 

عند ظهور أعراض ظاهرية للتلف على دائرة متكاملة فى هذه الحالة يجب فحص دائرة حملها وكذلك عناصر دائرة الإنحياز لها والتأكد من عدم وجود قصر أو قطع فى هذه الدوائر فإذا تأكدنا من ذلك فإنه من الراجح أن يكون سبب تلفها هو سبب داخليا وعلينا باستبدالها بأخرى لها نفس الرقم. 

كيف تنفذ البطاريات ؟ 

لنفرض أن لديك إناءين بهما ماء .أحدهما مملوء و الأخر نصف مملوء و أنك أحضرت ماسوره بلاستيكية صغيره لتصل بين الإناءين . ستلاحظ أن الماء سيمر من الإناء المملوء إلى الإناء النصف مملوء خلال الماسورة (وهذا هو التيار الكهربي) و سيستمر ذلك حتى يتعادل الضغط على طرفي الأنبوب ( فرق الضغط = 0) و هو ما يعادل فرق الجهد في البطارية وعندما يحدث الاتزان فإن البطارية قد ماتت . 
و الوحدة المستخدمة لقياس هذا الفرق فى الجهد هو الفولت : وهو فرق الجهد الازم لتحريك شحنه مقدارها واحد كولوم لتبذل شغل مقداره واحد جول JOULE





:73:


----------



## sayed_ragab (19 مارس 2009)

*تليفزيون صينى*

مظهر العطل الجهاز يعمل بعد فترة بدات ب 10 دقائق وانتهت بساعات (وعندما يعمل يعمل جيدا )

الاصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 


يتم تغير مكثف كميائى وحيد ورقمة بالدائرة c474 )100u - 50v)
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:73:ــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## على شحاتة على (24 مارس 2009)

يصلح الله لنا ولكم مابين ايدينا ويجعلناعباده الصالحين


----------



## محمد النتشة (26 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجوا من الله أن يستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_xp (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
نتمنا لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## sayed_ragab (16 أبريل 2009)

*تلمصر 40 قناة*

مظهر العطل الجهاز يعمل باور ولكن لايوجد صوت مع وجود شاشة بيضاء عليها خطوط ( مسطرة )
وبالكشف وجد جهود الكاثودات الثلاثة كلها ( صفر ) ومقاومة 180 فولت اوبن 
تم تغير المقاومة ولم يعمل الجهاز 

الاصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 
يتم تغير مكثف 22 مكيرو 250 فولت ورقمة بالدائرة c519
ورقم المقاومة فى الدائرة r 523
تم الاصلاح وشكرا لكم :78:


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

اسف جدا على عدم مشاركتى بسسب خارج عن ارادتى 
واول مشاركة لى هى عن جهاز تليفزيون nec العطل استاند باى وجميع الجهود خارجة من الباور 

الحل : 
تم تغير اى سى السستم ورقمة m37212m4-057sp واشتغل الجهاز تمام 
وشكرا :5::5::5:


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*جولد ستار 24 نظام*

جهاز تليفزيون جولد ستار 24 نظام 
المشكلة تلف str 5707 
تم تغير ها بواحدة جديدة ولكن الجهاز لا يعمل مع وجود خرج باور 110 فولت 
الاصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 
يتم تغير كرستالة السستم ورقمها 3.600 بجوار اى سيى السستم واشتغل الجهاز تمام 
وللتجربة يمكن تركيب كرستالة جولد ستار 23 نظام ورقمها 4.000
بس الريموت لن يعمل الجهاز يعمل جيدا بدون ريموت 
ودى عشان تجرب بس 
( اعطال نادرة جدا)

وشكرا :16::16::16:


----------



## داود حبول (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وامام المتقين وخاتم النبيين محمد عبد الله ورسوله امام الخير وقائد الخير ورسول الرحمه.​الزملاء الكرام حفظهم الله

هذا مخطط تلفزيون سانيو مرفق يعين في تشخيص وتحديد الاعطال
ارجو الفائدة وبالله التوفيق,.

:14:​


----------



## eng_safaa (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed_ragab (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور*

مشكور يا اخ داود على المجهود الرائع 

:14::14::14:​


----------



## قصد السبيل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

نرجو المساعدة فى تليفزيون سونى ملون استمر لمدة الشهر الأخير كلما انطفئ وأعيد تشغيله ظلت الصورة والصوت مختفية مع وجود زنة وظهور بقعة ضوء متقطعة أعلى الشاشة لمدة ثم يشتغل وظلت هذه المدة تطول حتى وصل الآن أنه عند تشغيله تظهر الصورة ضعيفة و مضغوطة افقيا مع وجود زنة ما يلبث ثوانى حتى ينطفئ التليفزيون تماما

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samir_08_88 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يبارك فيك معلومات مفيدة و شكرا الك*


----------



## sayed_ragab (2 نوفمبر 2009)

قصد السبيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نرجو المساعدة فى تليفزيون سونى ملون استمر لمدة الشهر الأخير كلما انطفئ وأعيد تشغيله ظلت الصورة والصوت مختفية مع وجود زنة وظهور بقعة ضوء متقطعة أعلى الشاشة لمدة ثم يشتغل وظلت هذه المدة تطول حتى وصل الآن أنه عند تشغيله تظهر الصورة ضعيفة و مضغوطة افقيا مع وجود زنة ما يلبث ثوانى حتى ينطفئ التليفزيون تماما
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



ارجو من الاخوة كتابتة رقم موديل الجهاز 
ودة موجود على ظهر الجهاز 
​ ممكن بعد اذنك موديل التليفزيون 
واية اخر الاخبار 
:18::18::18:


----------



## sayed_ragab (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*تليفزيون صينى ماكستور*

جهاز تليفزيون صينى ماكستور 
العطل عند البحث على القنوات لا يوجد قنوات خالص 
 الاصلاح 
يتم تغير ترانزستور واحد بعد الكاشف علية وجد شورط 
رقمة فى الدائرة v701 ورقمة التجارى ph2360 
تم تغيرة واشتغل الجهاز تمام 
:5::5::5:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*باقى*



sayed_ragab قال:


> جهاز تليفزيون صينى ماكستور
> العطل عند البحث على القنوات لا يوجد قنوات خالص
> الاصلاح
> يتم تغير ترانزستور واحد بعد الكاشف علية وجد شورط
> ...


----------



## uosry52 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت الرجا ا’ظ’رر دائرة تليفزيونالوان سانيو القديم


----------



## uosry52 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

دائرة سانيو الوان قديم


----------



## sayed_ragab (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*موديل الجهاز*



uosry52 قال:


> دائرة سانيو الوان قديم


ممكن تكتب موديل الجهاز لو سمحت :16::16::16:


----------



## sayed_ragab (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جولد ستار 40 قناة*

العطل مشكلة الجهاز صوت اللين بيشرز جامد مع ان فولت الباور 90 فولت تمام جروج اللين كلها عالية 
180 خارج 280 24 خارج 42 
الاصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 
يتم تغير عدد 2 مكثف بس هم 
c705 100u 50v 
c709 220u 25v:77: :77::77:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (20 يناير 2010)

*بناسونيك 21 بوصة*

مظهر العطل قاطع باور 
وبالكشف وجد مايلى 
1- ترانسستور الباور شورط 
ورقمة - c4804 + مقاومة حاريية 4 اوم 
تم تغيرهم واشتغل الجهاز :1::1::1:​


----------



## مهندس اخلاق (20 يناير 2010)

طيب انا عندي تلفزيون توشيبا

ما يشتغل نهائياً 

مع ان السلك موصل 100%

ما هي المشكله


----------



## بت حمدان (26 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الذى هدانا لهذا والله حقيقية ماتركت لنا شئ لنقوله عن صيانه التلفزيون 
أوفيت أخي جزاك الله خيرا وهذه هديتي لك ولكل محبي صيانة التلفزيون .






مهندسة بنت حمدان


----------



## بت حمدان (26 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الذى هدانا لهذا والله حقيقية ماتركت لنا شئ لنقوله عن صيانه التلفزيون 
أوفيت أخي جزاك الله خيرا وهذه هديتي لك ولكل محبي صيانة التلفزيون .






مهندسة بنت حمدان


----------



## بت حمدان (26 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الذى هدانا لهذا والله حقيقية ماتركت لنا شئ لنقوله عن صيانه التلفزيون 
أوفيت أخي جزاك الله خيرا وهذه هديتي لك ولكل محبي صيانة التلفزيون .






مهندسة بنت حمدان


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## sayed_ragab (31 مارس 2010)

*اسف ع التاخير*



مهندس اخلاق قال:


> طيب انا عندي تلفزيون توشيبا
> 
> ما يشتغل نهائياً
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
عندما يكون الجهاز ميت يتم مراجعة فولت مكثف الاليكو ودة الفولت الموجود علية 300 فولت 
لو موجود فولت يبقى السلك والفيوز ودائرة التوحيد سليمة 
ونكمل الكشف بعد كدة نشوف ايسى الباور وهو str بيكون على رجل منها عليها فولت 300 
لو مفيش جروج باور بعد التشوبر غير str 
:5::5::5::5:


----------



## doren (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادم الوكيل (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## القوى العظمى (1 أبريل 2010)

عندي مشكلة ألوان التلفزيون كل ساعة بتختلف وعادة اللون الازرق هو الاكثر ظهورا فاللون الابيض يظهر ازرق فاتح
ارجوا الافادة تلفزيون جيهانز 29 انش....


----------



## sayed_ragab (4 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



القوى العظمى قال:


> عندي مشكلة ألوان التلفزيون كل ساعة بتختلف وعادة اللون الازرق هو الاكثر ظهورا فاللون الابيض يظهر ازرق فاتح
> ارجوا الافادة تلفزيون جيهانز 29 انش....


اخى الغالى 
اولا الجهاز دة حديث ولا قديم 
لو حديث راجع على لحامات ايسى اللوان 
لو موديل قديم يوجد فى مؤخرة الشاشة كارت غير المقاومات المتغيرة الموجوة فى الكارت 
هما دول المسؤلين عن الالوان ويتم ظبط الالوان منهم 
جرب ورد على 
:16::16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## sayed_ragab (4 أبريل 2010)

*اشكرك*



بت حمدان قال:


> بسم الله الذى هدانا لهذا والله حقيقية ماتركت لنا شئ لنقوله عن صيانه التلفزيون
> أوفيت أخي جزاك الله خيرا وهذه هديتي لك ولكل محبي صيانة التلفزيون .
> 
> 
> ...


لا شكر على واجب 
وارجو من الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى :56::56::56:


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (5 أبريل 2010)

احسنت يا خوى سعيد وننتظر منك المزيد ...ويا ريت لو عندك حاجه عن انظمة الانذار وانظمة مكافحة الحريق 

وشكرا


----------



## sayed_ragab (6 أبريل 2010)

*رسيفر ستاربورت*

رسيفر ستار بورت فرى 
مظهر العطل زنة قوية فى الصوت عند توصيلة بالتلفزيون مع وجود خط اسود عريض على الشاشة 
 الاصــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 
يتم تغير عدد (1) مكثف فى دائرة الباور (مكثف الاليكو) وقيمتة 47u 450v
واشتغل الجهاز تمام 
:16::16::16:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (21 أبريل 2010)

*برنس 21 بوصة*

الجهاز يعمل صوت فقط ولكن لاتوجد صورة 



االحل



يتم تغير مقاومة فيوزية 1 اوم 2 وات ورقمها فى البوردة R559
واشتغل الجهاز تمام 
:77::77::77:​


----------



## azx001 (2 يوليو 2010)

*استفسار حول فتح القائمة الرئسية في تلفزيون سامسونج 29 بوصة*

لدي تلفزيون سامسونج 29 بوصة انحرق في الأيسي وحضر المهندس من الشركة وقام بأصلاحة ولكن لعب في القائمة الرئسية في التلفزيون وماني عارف افتحها من الريموت مع العلم اني بحثت في النت حصلت العديد من المشاركات ولكن الأوامر التي يعطونها بعضها غير موجود في الريموت مثل ارجو التوضح حسب ريموت التلفزيون وجزاكم الله خير كان ودي ارفق صورة للريموت ولكن ضيعة الكتلوج
صيانة التلفزيون سامسونق عن طريق الرموت ​سامسونق​موديل 1
قم بالضغط على هذه الازرار بالتتالي : 
STAND BY ( قم بغلق التلفاز عن طريق الريموت )
DISPLAY
P.STD
MUTE 
POWER ON 
الآن أنت موجود في القائمة السريّة​ 
موديل 2
قم بالضغط على هذه الأزرار بالتتالي : 
STAND BY ( قم بغلق التلفاز عن طريق الريموت )
P.STD
HELP
SLEEP
POWER ON
الان انت موجود في القائمة السريّة 

موديل 3
قم بالضغط على هذه الازرار بالتتالي : 
PICTURE OFF
SLEEP
P.STD
MUTE
PICTURE ON
الان انت موجود في القائمة السريّة 

موديل 4
قم بالضغط على هذه الازرار بالتتالي : 
STAND BY ( قم بغلق التلفاز عن طريق الريموت )
P.STD
MENU
SLEEP
POWER ON
الان انت موجود في القائمة السريّة
مع العلم ان نوع ورقم موديل التلفزيون عند على النحو التالي :
النوع slim
model: cs-29zmh


----------



## oukassou (2 يوليو 2010)

merci


----------



## bigman4hacking (4 يوليو 2010)

*هل من الممكن شرح طريقة اصلاح العطل 
العطل :
1-الصورة غير واضحة 
2 - الشاشة تاخذ فتر الى ان تبدا بالتشغيل
نوع الشاشة ibm
اصدار 1999
21 بوصة
لكن يوجد طرية اخرى تحل العطل لكن يعود مرة اخرى و يحل مع تكرار المحاولة سوف توضح الصورة كيفية حل العطل مؤقتا 
اريد ان اعرف كيفية حل العطل نهائيا





*


----------



## عزت النوال (5 يوليو 2010)

عطل تم إصلاحه فى تلفزيون توشيبا 15 بوصه 
الجهاز لا يعمل واللد مضاء وعندامر التشغيل يرتفع الفولت على المذبذب الافقىإلى100 فولت وتعمل الدائرة لحظه ثم يتوقف ويهبط الفولت إلى 70 فولت تم فصل الفيوز المغذى للافقى فرتفع الفولت إلى 105 فولت تم رفع اى سى الفرتكل وتوصيل الفيوز فعمل الجهازعلى وضع الفرتكك تم تغير الاسى ببديلla78040 فعمل الجهاز بكفاءة


----------



## moaedmmm (7 يوليو 2010)

الشاشة غير مضيئة kv-m217od sony


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (8 يوليو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## sayed_ragab (31 أغسطس 2010)

*مجال الطاقه المجانيه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اليوم أقدم لكم وثيقه هامه جدا في مجال الطاقه المجانيه وهي وثيقه هامه ونادره تشرح بالتفصيل كيفيه صنع محرك لا يحتاج الي أي وقود ( The Fuelless Engine ) بأبسط الخامات وهو محرك من نوع البالس أو محركات النبضه وببساطه محركات البالس هي أختراع مجرب وفكرتها عباره عن توليد قدره ميكانيكيه كبيره بأستخدام الأقطاب المغناطيسيه التي تتغذي علي نبضات مولده من مولد ضغط كهربي عالي يستخدم فولت ضعيف وتيار لا يتجاوز الأمبير في كثير من الأحيان لينتج النبضه او البالس التي تنتج في هذه الترتيبه قدره ميكانيكيه تقاس بالحصان وبالطبع هذا المحرك يعتبر ثوره في توفير الطاقه حيث ان بعد ذلك يمكن ان يتغذي المحرك من تيار مولد كهربي صغير مثبت علي عمود المحرك ذاته وحتي في حال أستخدام بطاريات مشحونه سوف يقوم هذا المحرك بالعمل لمئات الكيلو مترات بشحنه واحده مقارنه بالمحركات الكهربيه الأخري هذا وانتظروا المزيد في هذا المجال والوثيقه بالرابط أدناه 
منقول:73::73::73:​ http://www.filesend.net/download.php...8bee69f781d813


----------



## يوسف النمر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

sayed_ragab قال:


> هذة الدائرة موجودة بالاسواق وهي تعمل كبديل لدائر البور اى نوع تليفزيون:73:


فعلا حل لمشاكل كتيرة تظهر من بور الجهاز نفسه


----------



## الشحات محمداحمد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*المساعده فى ايجد بديل*

ارجو المساعده فى ايجد بديل str-w6556a ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed_ragab (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*سامسونج 21*

العطل قاطع باور وبالكشف وجد smr40000c بها شورط 
الاصلاح تم تغير smr 40000c وزنر 125 فولت ومكثف 22u 50v
وتم الاصلاح 
:14::14::14:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رسيفر صينى*

اى رسيفر صينى يكون قاطع اشارة اول حاجة تبحث بجوار مدخل التيونر على 3 ترانزستور 
هما دول المسؤلين عن غياب الاشارة او يفصل افقى او يفصل راسى 
ورقم الترانزستور 8550 ويمكن تركيب بديل بس يجب مراعاة اختلاف ترتيت b e c 
وانا جربت ب a1015 واشتغل الجهاز تمام ( سانيو سات 1100 ) 
:73::73::73:​


----------



## محمدالفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

زادك الله علما وجعل ماتقدمه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sayed_ragab (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*شاشه كمبيوتر ماركه سيمينس 17بوصه*

العطل هو الشاشه لاتعمل عند تشغيل الكمبيوتر لاتظهر الصوره على الشاشه واجد اللمبه الليد الخاصه بالشاشه تضىء اللون الاخضر ثم تنتقل للون البرتقالى وهكذا على طول ولكن عندما انزع كابل الداتا والكمبيوتر مطفيى واقوم بعدها بتشغيل الكمبيوتر اولاٍٍ ثم بعدها اركيب كابل الداتا فإنها تعمل بصورة جيده مع العلم بأن كابل الداتا سليم وكارت الشاشه سليم 

الاصـــــــــــــــــــــــــلاح 
بالفحص وجدت مقاومة محروقة على تغذية هذا الكابل وبتغيرها أشتغلت الشاشة تمام 
:73::73::73:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*الدنجل*



تحديثات دنكل الــ y6 usb الشغاله 100% مع طريقة التحديث 





آخر التحديثات للدنكل y6 usb الاصدار 3.21 بتاريخ 28-9-2010 موجود في المرفقات مع الاصدار 3.20

طريقة التحديث بواسطة الــ USB
أولاً - نقوم بتوصيل الدنگل عبر شاشة التلفزيون عبر الكابل وبعدما تخرج لناء برمجة الدنگل كما في الصوره





نقوم بوضع الــ USB في الدنگل ستتفعل خاصية الدنگل تلقائياً 









نضغظ OK حتى تبدأ عملية التحديث




ننتظر قليلاً حتى ينتهي التحميل نهائياً
حتى تكون البرمجة شغالة يجب تنزيل الاصدار 3.20 أولاً​ 
منقول :67::67::67:


----------



## sayed_ragab (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تليفزيون nec*

يوجد مشكلة فى جهاز ان اي سى 5 نظام موديل قديم 
عدم ثبات الصورة ( ترحيل قناة ) المشكلة فى الفين تونيج والموجود فى السوق غير صالح 
الاصـــــــــــــــــــــلا ح 
يتم تركيب مقاومة متغيرة 500 اوم وزنير 30 فولت ويتم التغير منها 
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسيفر دالى ستار*

مشكلة رسيفر دالى ستار 9100 فرى المشكلة عدم وجود اشارة 

الحل 

يتم التسخين ( هوت اير ) على اى سى التيونر خلف مدخل سلك اشارة الطبق 

وسوف يعمل ان شاء الله 
:5::5::5:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*http://www.alldatasheet.com/*

http://www.alldatasheet.com/
:16::16::16:
:16::16::16:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*تلفزيون تليمصر (nec )تليمصر 16 بوصة ملون*

يوجد راستر –لايوجد صورة ولا صوت
Raster Ok ,no Sound And Nopicture
الإصلاح و الصيانة:-
هل تلاحظ نقط بيضاء على الشاشة(snow)
نعم –أضبط المقاةمة المتغيرة (vr201) Rf Agc
بدون تأثير-أختبر جهد المولف على الموصل A2
منخفض أو صفر فولت-العطل فى Ic201 (ta7607) أو ملحقاتها
منتظم العطل فى المولف Tuner
العطل فى الهوائى (الأريل)
نقطة بيضاء واضحة..
أختبر Tb201 و العناصر الملحقة به
إن كان منتظم العطل فى المولف
العطل فى Ic201 (ta7606) أو ملحقاتها
غير منتظم العطل فى Ic201 أو ملحقاتها..
:73::73::73:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*تليفزيون nec*

إتساع رأسى غير كافى 

الإصلاح والصيانة 

1- متكاملة التزامن والمذبذبات الرأسية والأفقية Ic501 ( La7800) ..
2- الثنائي D501 في دائرة الملف الثانوي لمحمول الإخراج الأفقي طرف رقم (1) ومقاومة دخلة الفيوزية R514ذات القيمة 2.2 أوم ..
3- إفحص وغير الثنائي D404' D403 ..
4- إختبر عدم وجود رشح في أي من ترانزستورات الأخراج الرأسي Tr402(d381) ، Tr401(d381) وتأكد من صلاحية دائرة تشغيلها ..
5- جرب بيوك ( مجموعة ملفات الإنحراف الرأسي والأفقي علي عنق الشاشة ) جديد للحتمال تلف ملفي الإنحراف الرأسي
:73::73::73:
​


----------



## Ahmed_M_kamel (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى شاشة كمبيوتر LCD سامسونج والموديل 920nw
المشكلة عندء بدء استخدام الشاشة تعمل لمدة 3 دقائق بكفاءة ثم تغلق الشاشة مع العلم بأن لمبة الباور تظل منورة
وعند اطفاء الشاشة من لمبة الباور او فصل الكهرباء عنها تعمل لمدة ثوانى ثم تتوقف تمام مرة أخرى.

ولك افضل التحيات


----------



## sayed_ragab (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmed_m_kamel قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندى شاشة كمبيوتر lcd سامسونج والموديل 920nw
> المشكلة عندء بدء استخدام الشاشة تعمل لمدة 3 دقائق بكفاءة ثم تغلق الشاشة مع العلم بأن لمبة الباور تظل منورة
> وعند اطفاء الشاشة من لمبة الباور او فصل الكهرباء عنها تعمل لمدة ثوانى ثم تتوقف تمام مرة أخرى.
> ...



اخى العزيز 
العطل دة ممكن يكون فى دائرة الباور 
برجاء المراجعة على مكثفات خروج الفولتيات 
وقياس خروج الدائرة ومطبقتها بالدائرة 
مرفق الدائرة للافادة 
وان شاء الله يتم اصلحها 
​:73::73::73:


----------



## shahine55 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

I have a TV colore 21 no working whine I tested it i find 22o power AC on part power but the out sid fromr transformatoer is only 110 v it conacted to fliback but anatherr volt 48'27'12 not existe whine i will find problem ?


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 ديسمبر 2010)

shahine55 قال:


> I have a TV colore 21 no working whine I tested it i find 22o power AC on part power but the out sid fromr transformatoer is only 110 v it conacted to fliback but anatherr volt
> 48'27'12 not existe whine i will find problem ?






Please Model TV

:73::73::73:​


----------



## ابو الخل63 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تليفزيون صيني---الجهاز يعمل ولكن نفص بالصورة من كل الجوانب مع تمويج وبرغله الاصلاح تبديل مكثف خرج التغذية /110/ 100mf/160v


----------



## sayed_ragab (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسلم ايدك*



ابو الخل63 قال:


> تليفزيون صيني---الجهاز يعمل ولكن نفص بالصورة من كل الجوانب مع تمويج وبرغله الاصلاح تبديل مكثف خرج التغذية /110/ 100mf/160v


والعطل دة متكرر فى جهاز nec 
الله ينور عليك 
:73::73::73:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شاسية صينى*

الجهاز كاتب على الشاشة factory والشاشة مظلمة 


الاصلاح 

اضغط على زرار مكتوب علية d i s p لمدة 3 ثوانى واشتغل الجهاز 
:78::78::78:
​


----------



## prof_ek14 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السادة المهندسين انا امامي عطل غريب الجهاز بيعمل صوت البور ومفيش صوت ولا صورة ارجو منكم الافادة


----------



## sayed_ragab (21 ديسمبر 2010)

prof_ek14 قال:


> السادة المهندسين انا امامي عطل غريب الجهاز بيعمل صوت البور ومفيش صوت ولا صورة ارجو منكم الافادة


 ما هو نوع الجهاز 
:86::86::86:
​


----------



## ahmed_radi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد عن عطل بدارة الراسى تليفزيون توشيبا 14 بوصة 40 قناة وغيرت كل شيئ ولم يعمل التليفزيون برغم ان الخط الافقى حوالى اثنين سم يعنى الدارة تكاد تكون تعمل تم تغير المكثفات بكاملها وكذا ال ic الخاص بذلك ومع ذلك نفس العطل افيدونى اكرمكم الله


----------



## gamal500 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علىمجموعة الاعطال و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## sayed_ragab (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسف على التاخير*



gamal500 قال:


> شكرا علىمجموعة الاعطال و جزاكم اللة خيرا


ايى اخبار التليفزيون هل تم الاصلاح ولا وهل فى تغير فى العطل بعد تغير القطع المشكوك فيها 
اولا راجع فولت المغزى الايسى الفرتكل قبل التغير 
ثانيا قيم المكثفات لازم تكون مطابقة للاصلى 

انتظر الرد


----------



## sayed_ragab (7 يناير 2011)

*جولدستار 24 نظام*

*عند وضع الفيشه فى الكهرباء تلاحظ الليد اضاءه سريعه لحظيا وانطفأ سريعا واذا وضعت الافوميتر تلاحظ الجهد ال 110موجود وينزل فجأه الى 50فولت والمكثف العمومى شاحن *
* الاصلاح*
* المكثف الشهير c824//4.7/50v*​
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60074#ixzz1akfwwtwf
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 يناير 2011)

*panasonic colour tv*

model tc-2121t
العطل فاصل باور وبة صوت زنة 

الاصلاح 

يوجد زنر شورط افصلة رقمة فى الدائرة d835
:1::1::1:
​


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## sayed_ragab (10 يناير 2011)

*لا شكر على واجب*



searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً


الشكر لك اخى واتمنى من الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى 
:1::1::1:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (9 فبراير 2011)

*اسف على التاخير*

اية مفيش اعطال جديدة الحالة نايمة شوية


----------



## sayed_ragab (14 فبراير 2011)

*999 red*

رسيفر كيومكس 999 احمر 
العطل قاطع اشارة افقى 
الاصلاح 
يتم تغير lm317
:79::79::79:
​


----------



## sayed_ragab (3 مارس 2011)

*اسف على التاخير*



ahmed_radi قال:


> ارجو الرد عن عطل بدارة الراسى تليفزيون توشيبا 14 بوصة 40 قناة وغيرت كل شيئ ولم يعمل التليفزيون برغم ان الخط الافقى حوالى اثنين سم يعنى الدارة تكاد تكون تعمل تم تغير المكثفات بكاملها وكذا ال ic الخاص بذلك ومع ذلك نفس العطل افيدونى اكرمكم الله


الفولت الموجود على ايسى الفرتكل كام :1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1:


----------



## sayed_ragab (4 مارس 2011)

*National colour tv*

model tc-al2100
العطل قاطع صوت وصورة مع العلم ان لمبة البيان مضيئة 
وبالكشف علية وجد ان الفولت مضبوط 
تم تغير يسى الفرتكل واشتغل الجهاز تمام 
:16::16::16:
​


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله أخي الغالي

فأنا مندهشٌ لمَا تكتب

واصل وإلى الأمام



... وريكـ


----------



## العزاوي محمد (5 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## sayed_ragab (22 مارس 2011)

*تليفزيون صينى*

تليفزيون صينى مظهر العطل انة كل دقيقة القائمة تظهر بدون الضغطعلى الريموت ولا البرستات 

:77::77::77::77::77::77:
الاصلاح ​


----------



## ام احمد 2011 (23 مارس 2011)

مجهود جبار بارك الله لك وشكراااااا 
تلفزيون lcd (AKAI بعد التشغيل من 10 الى 5 دقائق يختفي الصوت ومع تكرار العملية اصبح الصوت يستمر لثواني بعد التشغيل ثم يختفي مع العلم ان جميع التوصيلات سليمة ولا يوجد اي مشكلة بالصورة .


----------



## م.توفيق مصطفى (23 مارس 2011)

التحيه والشكر للمهندسين 
مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## م.توفيق مصطفى (23 مارس 2011)

sayed_ragab قال:


> تليفزيون صينى مظهر العطل انة كل دقيقة القائمة تظهر بدون الضغطعلى الريموت ولا البرستات​
> 
> :77::77::77::77::77::77:
> الاصلاح​


 السلام عليكم
قم بتغير لوحه الازرار
او ic/2408A
فقط:73:


----------



## sayed_ragab (1 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر*

اشكرك على المعلومة الجميلة جارى التجربة الاصلاح 
:75::75::75:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (9 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر*



م.توفيق مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قم بتغير لوحه الازرار
> او ic/2408A
> فقط:73:


تم تغير ic 2408A
واشتغل تمام 
:75::75::75:
​


----------



## smail1 (10 أبريل 2011)

التلفاز لايشتغل اطلاقا


----------



## sayed_ragab (15 أبريل 2011)

*معلومات الجهاز اية*



smail1 قال:


> التلفاز لايشتغل اطلاقا


الجهاز فاصل باور (ميت ) ولا لمبة البيان مضئة ومش شغال ولا اية ارجو وضع معلومات عشان نعرف نساعد 
:77::77::77:
​


----------



## حمادة الاسوانى (18 أبريل 2011)

:75:الله بنور عليكم ياشباب:75:


----------



## حمادة الاسوانى (18 أبريل 2011)

يتم 1- قياس الهروزنتل 2-قياس مكثف الباور اذا كان شاحن 3- تقيس المقاومة الحرارية 4- تغير مكثف الباور اللى جنب str ولو كل دول شغالين يبقى str حدث بها تلف


----------



## sayed_ragab (21 أبريل 2011)

حمادة الاسوانى قال:


> يتم 1- قياس الهروزنتل 2-قياس مكثف الباور اذا كان شاحن 3- تقيس المقاومة الحرارية 4- تغير مكثف الباور اللى جنب str ولو كل دول شغالين يبقى str حدث بها تلف


 الف شكر على المشاركة المفيدة 
واتمنى من الله دوام التقدم والرقى لمنتدانا العظيم
:75::75::75:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (21 أبريل 2011)

*سونى*

يوجد تليفزيون سونى موديل kvs29mh1
الجهاز يعمل جيدا صورة فقط وبعد عشرة دقائق يفصل الصورة ويعمل خط فرتكال
وبعد دقيقتين يفصل تماما شاشة مظلمة مع وجود صوت وش خفيف مع العلم فولت الباور موجود 
اين يكمن العطل ؟
البحث جارى.....
:18::18::18:
:10::10:
:86:​


----------



## فيصل ميرغني (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sayed_ragab (30 أبريل 2011)

*تجميع دوائر*

رجاء من كل مهندس عندة دائرة الكترونية تم عملها واشتغلت ان يضع الدائرة ليستفيد منها الجميع.
مثل : دوائر تكبير صوت / تايمر / انزار / باور وهكذا ..... يوجد الكثير .
اهم شيئ ان تكون دائرة سهلة وقطع الغيار متوفرة 
يعنى محدش يجيب دوائر ملهاش قطع غيار متوفرة فى مصر.
لكى تعم الفائدة 

:75::75::75: 
​


----------



## جمال حسين حفنى (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو افادتى بهذا العطل تليفزيون سونى kv-g21m1j__________العطل خطوط رفيعه مع وجود صوره وصوت ولا يوجد تحكم فى الاين screen


----------



## جمال حسين حفنى (1 مايو 2011)

أرجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## مجنون شهد (29 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر شرح الاعطال رائع جدا الله معك رمضان كريم اعادة الله عليكم بالمن والبركة


----------



## عزت النوال (30 يوليو 2011)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك اهنئ جميع المنتدى والامة الاسلامية بالشهر الكريم راجيا من الله ان يمن علينا جميعا بالخير والبركات وان يحفظ لنا مصر من كل سوءا وجميع بلاد المسلمين


----------



## sayed_ragab (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رمضان كريم*


----------



## sayed_ragab (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*N e c*

تليفزيون 21 " لا يعمل مع العلم ان فولت 110 سليم وفولت 24 سليم الباور يعمل ب stk 370-80 ترانزستور الافقى سليم اين يكمن العطل :67::67::67::67:
:16::16::16:
:70::70::70:​


----------



## azam809 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*شـــــــــــــكراً جــــــــــزيلاً لك أخي الكريم *


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Very good Thanks


----------



## sayed_ragab (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*تليفزيون سامسونج بفيديو*

جهاز تليفزيون 21" مدمج بفيديو سامسونج العطل فاصل باور الفيوز سليم بالقياس وجد str:5: شورط :5:

تم تغير str d1005 ولكن الجهاز لم يعمل واضاةء لمبة السيرية عالية بالفحص وجد مقاومة ptc تالفة تم فصلها واشتغل الجهاز تمام
:15::15::15::15: 
​


----------



## ydsam (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا قم بقياس 30فولت على التيونر مع البحث عن القنوات لو قاطعين ارجع لزنر 30v او التغذيه المباشره له 2_قم بقياس 12فولت على التيونر مع فياس 12vعلى رجل البند التى يتم البحث عليها 3_قياس agc_aft لو كل ده سليم قم بتغير التيونر


----------



## ydsam (22 أكتوبر 2011)

قم بقياس 8vرايحين الى ic8362 للتغذيه لو مش موجدين شوف الزنر اللى على vcc_h او خرج out h او تغذيه مذبذبh


----------



## ydsam (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا قم بقياس 30فولت على التيونر مع البحث عن القنوات لو قاطعين ارجع لزنر 30v او التغذيه المباشره له 2_قم بقياس 12فولت على التيونر مع فياس 12vعلى رجل البند التى يتم البحث عليها 3_قياس agc_aft لو كل ده سليم قم بتغير التيونر


----------



## ydsam (22 أكتوبر 2011)

يتم تغير مكثف 2.2u/50vبجانب سويتش السنتره


----------



## ydsam (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اما ان يكون العطل فى ic الذاكره او فى البرسات ارجو رفع استكر البرسات اولا.


----------



## samyx100 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك أخي أريد حل لهذه المشكلة
لدي تلفاز ouvisat "TVC 7R63 R 100w" عند ربطه بالكهرباء يحدث صوت متقطع كصوت كأنه يشتعل و لا تظهر فيه لا صوت و لا صورة 
ملاحظة: هذا الصوت يتكرر كل ثانية حتى أنزع الربط من الكهرباء و يختفي
من فضلك ساعدني في حل هذه المشكلة
​


----------



## samyx100 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من جواااب !!!!


----------



## وليدنجم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم فرج 1 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

عطل تليفزيون بناسونك tc-20x3r يوجد به كهرباء ولا يعمل


----------



## قلب الاسد محمد (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم لدي عطل في دارة البور تلفزيون صيني سوبر جنرال لا يوجد جهود بعد محول التغذيه مع انني قمت بتغيير منظم الجهد bu 2527 و c3807 ونفس النتيجه مع خالص الشكر


----------



## aleem (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي تليفزيون سوني يابانى 21 بوصة فيه صوت ولاتوجد صورة كانت الصور تظهر بعد 15 دقيقة او اكثر ولن الان لاتوجد صورة بالمرة شاشة سوداء مع وجود الصوت ارجو المساعدة


----------



## hoshos2 (21 يناير 2012)

بجد مشكورين علي هذا العمل


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abanoub.harby (10 فبراير 2012)

*First*

انا عندى تليفزيون First 34 بوصة و الصورة انكمشت
ممكن اعرف سبب المشكلة وكيفية علاجها


----------



## tharwat261 (20 فبراير 2012)

يوجد ترنسيستور لا اعرف عنه شىء مكتوب عليه wp1s ارجو الافاده


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (20 فبراير 2012)

شرح جميل ومنتدى اجمل


----------



## اسامة شاكر (27 فبراير 2012)

معلومات قيمة شكرا منتدنا الجميل


----------



## slider_mboy (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي جهاز توشيبا ( 16n1 xel) تورنيدو200 الجهاز كان شغال تمام وكان شغال علي الدش روحت شايل الفيشه جيت اشغله تاني اللمبه الحمراء اشتغلت بس مفيش صوره ولا صوت مش عايز يفتح وادوس علي الزرار اللي في التليفزيون اللي بيشغلو ويطفيه اللمبه الحراء تولع عادي وتطفي بس التليفزيون لا صوت ولا صوره فيه ايه الحل وياريت الاعضاء الكرام يرودو عليه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مجهوداتك القيمة


----------



## sayed_ragab (14 أبريل 2012)

*وحشتونى قوى نفسى اكون معاكو بس الحياة صعبة ربنا يعدى اليومين دول على خير *


----------



## gamal_mohamed51 (26 أبريل 2012)

اخى الكريم
انا فى حاجة ماسة لدوائر الاجهزة الصينية التى تنتشر فى مصر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (26 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع
لدي تلفزيون تتأخر الصورة بالظهور وبعد ظهورها يكون الأزرق هو السائد وبعد فترة الاخضر ثم تصبح الصورة طبيعية


----------



## sayed_ragab (29 يوليو 2012)

ماهو نوع التليفزيون هل المشكلة يوجد بها تطور ؟


----------



## مصعب رعد (18 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك لدي تلفزيون كان فية صوت ( وزوزوزوز ) و الشاشة طافية وعندما اذهبت بة الى المصلح قال لي هذا الذي كدرت اسوي و اصلحه الك 
ولكن الصورة غير حيوية و باردة و يظهر ظلال احمر على الشخص في بعض الاحيان ممكن الحل بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed_ragab (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى مصعب :
الى انا فهمتة ان الصورة يوجد بها ظل احمر 
وهذا العيب لة قسمين 
1 ياتى اذا ذاد اضاءة الشاشة فقط ينتج هذا العطل عن ضعف فى الشاشة . اصلاحة يجب شحن الشاشة او خفض اضاءة الشاشة من الريموت 
2 الظل الاحمر مستمر مع الصورة ( لا يتغير بتغر الصورة ) ينتج عن تغير ملفات الدفلكشن ( ضبط حلقات الوسطنة الموجودة خلف ملف الدفلكشن


----------



## sayed_ragab (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جهاز جولد ستار 23 نظام جيدا ولكن عند تشغيل الجهاز تظهر خطوط سوداء تمر بالعرض ولا تتوقف نهائى 
تم المراجعة على دائرة الباور والفرتكل وتغير المكثفات التى بها ولكن دون جدوى جارى الاصلاح وعرضة عليكم 
شكرا


----------



## abad5 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة اعضاء المنتدة الكرام- تلفزيون جنرال 21 بوصة الstr الرئيسي احترق وفقدنا الرقم بالعلم الحجم صغير ويحتوي على خمسة ارجل ارجو من كان لديه اي معلومة المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان-


----------



## ahmed gamal1 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sayed_ragab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرحبا*



abad5 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة اعضاء المنتدة الكرام- تلفزيون جنرال 21 بوصة الstr الرئيسي احترق وفقدنا الرقم بالعلم الحجم صغير ويحتوي على خمسة ارجل ارجو من كان لديه اي معلومة المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان-


ممكن رقم موديل الجهاز وكمان ارقام الايسيهات الموجودة بة وشكرا 

:68::67::67::67::67: ​


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا كتير أخي


----------



## sayed_ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

[h=3]شرح ماهي الدائرة LM 386[/h]* هذه الدائرة المعروفة ب LM 386 فهي تستعمل في العديد من الاجهزة الالكترونية* *كمكبر للصوت فهي اكثر من رائعة والردارات *​ *تستعمل بكثرة لانها مضخمة للاشارات جيدة وبصوت نقي وصافي *​ *فهي تحتوي على اربعة ترنزيستورات في الاسفل ستجد شرح*​ *هذه الرقاقة الجميلة.*

مطلوب عمل دوائر منها بايديكم ​ ​


----------



## iead (8 يوليو 2013)

حلو بس بالنسبة الي كان للاطلاع


----------



## بن حرزالله (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الغالي واصل​​


----------



## sayed_ragab (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تليفزيون نيو صينى*

الجهاز 14 بوصة مشكلتة انة بياخر فى التشغيل بس 


الاصلاح 

غير عدد 2 مكثف كميائى 220ميكرو 16 فولت و 470 ميكرو 35 فولت 


والجهاز اشتغل تمام 
:67::67::67::67:
​


----------



## fathi zairi (18 يناير 2014)

عندي تلفاز كاتوديك ORIENT 2138PF 55cm عند التشغيل اللمبة تشتعل باللون الأخضر من غير صورة و لا صوت وبعد حوالي 4 دقائق تتحول إلى اللون الأحمر .
فما هو الخلل و ما هي مراحل الصيانة و ما هي المقاييس التي يجب أن أجدها ؟
و شكرا لكل إخواني بمنتدانا الغالي


----------



## Tamer Essam (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدى سؤال لأعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء عندى جهاز تلفزيون سونى 43 بوصة بروجيكتور عند تشغيل الجهاز لمبة البيان تضيء الأخضر ثم الأحمر ثم تفصل تماما مصاحبة معها سماع تكتكة ممكن ان تكون مرة وفى بعض الحالات تكون اكثر من مرة حتى يتم فصل الكهرباء عن الجهاز وهنا السؤال 
ما هذا العيب وما المسؤول عنه مع العلم انه هناك وصلة عند فصلها وتشغيل التلفزيون تضىء العدسات الثلاثة ويظهر على الشاشة ثلاثة خطوط ملونة فى منتصف الشاشة طبعا الالوان الاساسية وهى الاحمر والازرق والاصفر وتكون هذه الخطوط أفقية وباقى الشاشة سوداء مع سماع صوت هسيس أرجو لمن قابله هذا العطل أن يخبرنى كيفية حله ولكم وافر الاحترام مع العلم انه كنت اشك انه الاى سى الخاص ب الفرتيكال ولكن بعد الحصول على هذا الاى سى وتركيبه ما زال العطل قائم


----------



## sayed_ragab (7 أكتوبر 2014)

fathi zairi قال:


> عندي تلفاز كاتوديك ORIENT 2138PF 55cm عند التشغيل اللمبة تشتعل باللون الأخضر من غير صورة و لا صوت وبعد حوالي 4 دقائق تتحول إلى اللون الأحمر .
> فما هو الخلل و ما هي مراحل الصيانة و ما هي المقاييس التي يجب أن أجدها ؟
> و شكرا لكل إخواني بمنتدانا الغالي


السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 
اسف على التاخير بس ممكن اعرف الجهاز تم اصلاحة ولا لسة 
وشكرا


----------



## dola2000 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*عطل بتليفزيون بناسونيك 21 بوصة*

بداية العطل : كان التليفزيون يتأخر فى بدء التشغيل لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يشتغل بصورة طبيعية ( لمبة البيان تعمل + ظهور الصورة و الصوت )
بعد ذلك فترة تأخيره فى بدء التشغيل زادت ثم تبدأ لمبة البيان تنور ( تضاء ) مع سماع صوت تكة أو صوت الضغط العالى و لكن لا توجد صورة من الشاشة و لاصوت من السماعة . و عند فصل الكهرباء عن التليفزيون أسمع صوت تكة أو صوت فصل الضغط العالى ........... فما السبب فى هذا العطل ؟؟؟! أرجو الرد و شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Didoooo (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## هشام مادو (30 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم لدى جهاز سانيو مصر 21211 اريد مخطط له ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rahhal1970 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اشتريت جهاز تلفزيونled telefunken 50" smart tv fhd + recepteur integre ( tv50lsv985-s ) بعد أسبوع واحد لا يعمل الصوت.
الرجاء مساعدتي كيفية استعادة الصوت و توجيهي كيف افعل لاعادته الى وضع المصنع. 
شكرا جزيلا​​​


----------



## taitanic2000 (22 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت عندى سؤال مهم .....
عندى تليفزيون بناسونيك 21 بوصة تظهر الصورة فيه و كأنها مرسومة ثلاث مرات ، بمعنى ادق الالوان الثلاث الاحمر و الازرق و الاخضر لا تنطبق على بعض كما فى الصورة التالية 
كما و اضح اللون الاحمر من الشمال الصورة سابق اللون الاخضر و بعدهم اللون الازرق على حدود الصورة و كأن الالوان غير منطبقة على بعض .
و قد تم تركيب مقاومة ptc جديدة و لم يحدث شئ . 
ارجو الرد و شكرا


----------



## taitanic2000 (22 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت عندى سؤال مهم .....
عندى تليفزيون بناسونيك 21 بوصة تظهر الصورة فيه و كأنها مرسومة ثلاث مرات ، بمعنى ادق الالوان الثلاث الاحمر و الازرق و الاخضر لا تنطبق على بعض كما فى الصورة التالية مشاهدة المرفق 107187
كما و اضح اللون الاحمر من الشمال الصورة سابق اللون الاخضر و بعدهم اللون الازرق على حدود الصورة و كأن الالوان غير منطبقة على بعض .
و قد تم تركيب مقاومة ptc جديدة و لم يحدث شئ . 
يا ريت الرد علشان انتوا غالبا لا تردوا ............و شكرا


----------



## sayed_ragab (27 مارس 2015)

ممكن اعرف ما سبب تغيرك مقاومة ازالة المغنطة (ptc) العطل دة فى حلقات الوسطنة الموجودة خلف اليوك فى عنق الشاشة حاول ظبطها او الغاها من الشاشة وشكرا


----------



## sayed_ragab (10 يناير 2017)




----------



## reco4t (11 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## zeezy64x (23 مايو 2017)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد*

شكرا على المجهود :77:


----------



## فقيه العرب (25 مايو 2017)

بوركت


----------



## mhmoud12 (9 سبتمبر 2017)

تليفزيون سامسونج 32 به العطل بهذا الشكل ارجو الافاده


----------

